# Ferrari 360 vs. Supra



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

Ferrari 360 vs. Supra


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

trev0006 said:


> Ferrari 360 vs. Supra


wha he say?

:jack:


----------

